# Bloodline?



## jaylust (Apr 15, 2008)

Im looking for good apbt in California. Can anybody point in the right direction?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It helps the people responding if you give an idea of what exactly you're looking for. Your definition of a good APBT and mine might be completely different.  Are you looking for a potential ADBA Grand Champion, a laid-back house pet, something to do intensive sports with, a big one, a small one, etc.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> It helps the people responding if you give an idea of what exactly you're looking for. Your definition of a good APBT and mine might be completely different.  Are you looking for a potential ADBA Grand Champion, a laid-back house pet, something to do intensive sports with, a big one, a small one, etc.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## jaylust (Apr 15, 2008)

Im looking for anybody dealing with working apbt, game, or weight pulling, preferably UKC registered


----------



## piteazy (Dec 14, 2009)

y do u prefer ukc..? jw


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well, the registry really doesn't matter. If a dog is UKC, they can get ADBA papers and vice versa. As long as its one of those two, you can get the other. If you're looking for a working dog, you might get in touch with Leri Hanson. She can probably refer you to somebody. California K9 Services, Leri Hanson


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

The UKC has a list of suggested breeders per state/area... Otherwise adopting from a rescue agency is always a good & responsible route


----------



## jaylust (Apr 15, 2008)

My first apbt was a rescue and that's how I got so interested in the breed over 10 years ago. I now have owned over 12 apbts since then, all being adba registered. Im' now looking into the UKC apbts for something with a little less D.A., but not a bully. I like the classic looking abpts, more show lines or weightpull background preferably both.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I just went and looked at the UKC breeders list, and only one or two breeders on there are even reputable, so that may not work. For UKC show bred dogs, in cal, I like Cali Girl kennels. Also leri Hanson of Knockout Kennel/California K9 has some great workers who also show well, and has a summer breeding planned. I think. In Washington, is Victorinos kennel, who has athletic dogs that do well in weightpull, and conformation as well. Also Lisa Calderon has some nice UKC dogs as well, and been into it for many years. 

Also, I like Karyn of Karma kennels amstaffs which are dual AKC/UKC and she does tons of healthtesting and conformation titles. Her females are more refined, and th males alittle more beefy.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just a warning, you wont necessarily find reduced DA because its a UKC dog. But if you've had lots of experience with the breed, I'm not telling you anything you don't know.  You might want to look at the Lar-San line. They are not necessarily _less_ DA, but they're not bred specifically for it either. They run the gamut in terms of DA levels.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If your looking for less DA and a nice show dog in UKC try Rebeca Harris in California of Cali Girl Knls. She has some nice dogs but they are pitterstaffs. If you want to be successful in California with a nice UKC show dog that is what your going to be looking at , pitterstaffs. I have seen several of Rebeca's dogs and I really like them.
http://www.caligirlkennels.com/


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cali Girl has very nice dogs. Janice of Nevada Kennels is not to far out of CA and also has some excellent dogs.

BEWARE there are ALOT of worthless UKC breeders in CA. Make sure you have fully researched who you are buying from.

Heres another good one
http://www.bluprintkennels.com/


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You know, it never occurred to me but yeah, you would stand the best chance at present with a blue fawn pitterstaff if you wanted to be competitive in the UKC ring.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> You know, it never occurred to me but yeah, you would stand the best chance at present with a blue fawn pitterstaff if you wanted to be competitive in the UKC ring.


:rofl::rofl: Sad but true.


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

"Bullies" have became so popular throughout California that the "True" APBT is not far from becoming extinct in this state. When I say "True", Im referring to pitbulls that represented the UKC Conformation guidelines throughout the late 80's to late 90's. Breeders from that era all wanted the same thing. To produce the best quality pitbull, compete against others at conformation events, and win titles such as Champion, Grand Champion,etc.
Bullies are the product of people who wanted to make change to the APBT and call it something new.
Now to answer your question in regards to finding quality UKC bloodlines, I would look in the "Bloodlines" magazine which could be found at the UKC websight. 
Goodluck, Bronson


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Just curious, how do u knw exactly if your rescue dog is adba registered? Do you call n ask or??? I dnt get it. Many of the shelters here in indiana where Im frm dont keep track of this sort of thing


----------

